

Yahoo Appoints Marissa Mayer Chief Executive Officer - soupboy
http://investor.yahoo.net/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=692230

======
soupboy
Couldn't help noticing the line "Mayer received her B.S. in Symbolic Systems
and her M.S. in Computer Science from Stanford University, specializing in
artificial intelligence for both degrees. She is credited as an inventor on
several patents in artificial intelligence and interface design." and thinking
about the uproar such an innocuous statement caused the last time round.

~~~
yuhong
Because it was not true.

